# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد پزشکی هسته ای

## amir.h

سلام...
دوستان کلا اطلاعاتتونو بریزید وسط! :Yahoo (76): 
کارشناسی شو داره فقط انگار؟ چطور رشته ایه؟
من کنکوری نیستم فقط میخوام بدونم

----------


## amir.h

واقعا ناامید شدم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Humphry Davy

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پزشکی_هسته‌ای

----------


## mahsa92

سوال منم هس شانس قبوليم زده بود ٧٥٪ چي هس اصن

----------


## altenrate

*خب خبر بد....

هر چیزی در ذهنتون در موردش فک میکنین اشتباس !!!!

این که میگین کارشناسی هست !! و اگه کار باشه که نیست باید زیر نظر دکتری که رفته ابتدا عمومی خونده و تخصص اشعه و هسته ای خونده کار بکنید ! کلا بازار کار نداره*

----------


## amir.h

> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پزشکی_هسته‌ای


داداش ممنون ولی اطلاعات دقیق و واقعی و بروز لطفا



> *خب خبر بد....
> 
> هر چیزی در ذهنتون در موردش فک میکنین اشتباس !!!!
> 
> این که میگین کارشناسی هست !! و اگه کار باشه که نیست باید زیر نظر دکتری که رفته ابتدا عمومی خونده و تخصص اشعه و هسته ای خونده کار بکنید ! کلا بازار کار نداره*


شما از کجا میدونید؟

----------


## altenrate

> داداش ممنون ولی اطلاعات دقیق و واقعی و بروز لطفا
> 
> شما از کجا میدونید؟


از اونجایی که شما یه ذره جست و جو نکردید تو انجمن و تاپیک مشابهش رو ببینین و یه کم بخونین تا بفهمین در موردش چقدر بحث شد و یکی از بچه های همینجا هم اقوام اشنا داشتن تو سازمان توضیح کامل دادن

قبل زدن تاپیک یه جست و جو بکنین خیلی خوبه

----------


## amir.h

> از اونجایی که شما یه ذره جست و جو نکردید تو انجمن و تاپیک مشابهش رو ببینین و یه کم بخونین تا بفهمین در موردش چقدر بحث شد و یکی از بچه های همینجا هم اقوام اشنا داشتن تو سازمان توضیح کامل دادن
> 
> قبل زدن تاپیک یه جست و جو بکنین خیلی خوبه


دوست عزیز اولا آرامشتون رو حفظ کنید
دوما این همه تایک تکراری شیمی و منابع و ... غیره هست حالا مال ما...
رفع اسپم: من گشتم نبود لطفا لینک بدید

----------


## T!G3R

*در باره پزشکی هسته ای* *پزشکی هسته ای چیست ؟*  پزشکی  هسته ای یکی از رشته های تخصصی پزشکی است که با استفاده از مواد  رادیواکتیو به تشخیص و درمان بیماریها می پردازد. این رشته بیش از 60 سال  قدمت دارد. امروزه با ساخت تجهیزات و دستگاههای پیشرفته ، پزشکی هسته ای  نقش مهمی در تشخیص بموقع بیماریها در عرصه پزشکی ایفا میکند. دستگاه *گاماکمرا*  پرتوهای ساطع شده از مواد رادیواکتیو تزریق شده به بیمار را ثبت نموده و  بشکل تصاویر قابل تفسیر توسط متخصص پزشکی هسته ای نمایش میدهد. تکنیکهای  پزشکی هسته ای برخلاف سایر مدالیته های تصویربرداری که عضو مورد مطالعه را  از نظر آناتومیکال بررسی میکنند ، فیزیولوژی و فانکشن ارگانها را مورد  ارزیابی قرار میدهد و اطلاعاتی ارائه می نماید که با سایر روشها قابل  دستیابی نیست و یا نیاز به روشهای مداخله ای و جراحی با هزینه بالا دارد.  همچنین با تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای ، پیشرفت و تغییرات بیماریها ماهها قبل  از آشکار شدن با سایر روشها ، قابل تشخیص میباشد. این تشخیص زود هنگام سبب  میشود درمان بیماری به موقع انجام شده و از بروز عواقب بعدی جلوگیری شود.  *آیا پزشکی هسته ای عارضه ای هم دارد؟* تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای جزو کم عارضه ترین تکنیکهای تشخیصی پزشکی میباشد. موادی که در پزشکی هسته ای  به بیمار تزریق میشود در آزمایشگاههای ویژه تهیه میشود و تقریبا بدون  عارضه و یا بسیار کم عارضه میباشد. عوارض این مواد هزار بار کمتر از مواد  حاجبی میباشد که در رادیولوژی استفاده میشود.میزان  دوز ناشی از پرتو گاما  که از مواد رادیواکتیو به بیمار میرسد بسیار ناچیز است و برابر و یا حتی  کمتر از میزان اشعه ای است که از طبیعت اطراف یعنی فضا ، سنگ و خاک به  انسان میرسد. *چه بیماریهایی با پزشکی هسته ای تشخیص داده میشود؟* با  پزشکی هسته ای میتوان عملکرد و فیزیولوژی یک عضو را بررسی نمود و بیماریها  را با توجه به اختلالی که در فیزیولوژی آن عضو ایجاد میکنند تشخیص داد.  تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای میتواند ضایعات غیر طبیعی  داخل بدن را بدون مداخله جراحی تشخیص بدهد. پزشکی هسته ای در اکثر رشته  های تخصصی پزشکی بویژه کاردیولوژی ، انکولوژی ، ارتوپدی ، نفرولوژی و  اندوکرینولوژی کاربرد دارد. همچنین در  تشخیص بعضی از اختلالات سیستم  گوارشی و هپاتوبیلیاری و نیز در تشخیص انسداد مجاری اشکی کاربرد موثر دارد. *آیا پزشکی هسته ای کاربرد درمانی نیز دارد؟* سالانه  هزاران نفر مبتلا به بیماری پرکاری تیروئید با استفاده از ید رادیواکتیو  درمان میشوند. همچنین از ید رادیواکتیو در درمان کانسرهایی مانند  نوروبلاستوم ، متاستازهای فئوکروموسیتوما و تومورهای کارسینوئید استفاده  شده است.  و نیز با استفاده از بعضی مواد رادیواکتیو مانند ساماریوم میتوان  دردهای استخوانی ناشی از متاستاز کانسرها را تسکین داد.

----------


## amir.h

> *در باره پزشکی هسته ای*
> 
> *پزشکی هسته ای چیست ؟*  پزشکی  هسته ای یکی از رشته های تخصصی پزشکی است که با استفاده از مواد  رادیواکتیو به تشخیص و درمان بیماریها می پردازد. این رشته بیش از 60 سال  قدمت دارد. امروزه با ساخت تجهیزات و دستگاههای پیشرفته ، پزشکی هسته ای  نقش مهمی در تشخیص بموقع بیماریها در عرصه پزشکی ایفا میکند. دستگاه *گاماکمرا*  پرتوهای ساطع شده از مواد رادیواکتیو تزریق شده به بیمار را ثبت نموده و  بشکل تصاویر قابل تفسیر توسط متخصص پزشکی هسته ای نمایش میدهد. تکنیکهای  پزشکی هسته ای برخلاف سایر مدالیته های تصویربرداری که عضو مورد مطالعه را  از نظر آناتومیکال بررسی میکنند ، فیزیولوژی و فانکشن ارگانها را مورد  ارزیابی قرار میدهد و اطلاعاتی ارائه می نماید که با سایر روشها قابل  دستیابی نیست و یا نیاز به روشهای مداخله ای و جراحی با هزینه بالا دارد.  همچنین با تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای ، پیشرفت و تغییرات بیماریها ماهها قبل  از آشکار شدن با سایر روشها ، قابل تشخیص میباشد. این تشخیص زود هنگام سبب  میشود درمان بیماری به موقع انجام شده و از بروز عواقب بعدی جلوگیری شود.  *آیا پزشکی هسته ای عارضه ای هم دارد؟* تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای جزو کم عارضه ترین تکنیکهای تشخیصی پزشکی میباشد. موادی که در پزشکی هسته ای  به بیمار تزریق میشود در آزمایشگاههای ویژه تهیه میشود و تقریبا بدون  عارضه و یا بسیار کم عارضه میباشد. عوارض این مواد هزار بار کمتر از مواد  حاجبی میباشد که در رادیولوژی استفاده میشود.میزان  دوز ناشی از پرتو گاما  که از مواد رادیواکتیو به بیمار میرسد بسیار ناچیز است و برابر و یا حتی  کمتر از میزان اشعه ای است که از طبیعت اطراف یعنی فضا ، سنگ و خاک به  انسان میرسد. *چه بیماریهایی با پزشکی هسته ای تشخیص داده میشود؟* با  پزشکی هسته ای میتوان عملکرد و فیزیولوژی یک عضو را بررسی نمود و بیماریها  را با توجه به اختلالی که در فیزیولوژی آن عضو ایجاد میکنند تشخیص داد.  تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای میتواند ضایعات غیر طبیعی  داخل بدن را بدون مداخله جراحی تشخیص بدهد. پزشکی هسته ای در اکثر رشته  های تخصصی پزشکی بویژه کاردیولوژی ، انکولوژی ، ارتوپدی ، نفرولوژی و  اندوکرینولوژی کاربرد دارد. همچنین در  تشخیص بعضی از اختلالات سیستم  گوارشی و هپاتوبیلیاری و نیز در تشخیص انسداد مجاری اشکی کاربرد موثر دارد. *آیا پزشکی هسته ای کاربرد درمانی نیز دارد؟* سالانه  هزاران نفر مبتلا به بیماری پرکاری تیروئید با استفاده از ید رادیواکتیو  درمان میشوند. همچنین از ید رادیواکتیو در درمان کانسرهایی مانند  نوروبلاستوم ، متاستازهای فئوکروموسیتوما و تومورهای کارسینوئید استفاده  شده است.  و نیز با استفاده از بعضی مواد رادیواکتیو مانند ساماریوم میتوان  دردهای استخوانی ناشی از متاستاز کانسرها را تسکین داد.


مرسی مفید بود
اما توی ایران فایده داره؟
میشه رفت خارج؟

----------


## T!G3R

> مرسی مفید بود
> اما توی ایران فایده داره؟
> میشه رفت خارج؟


متاسفانه اینارو نمیدونم
از داداش ارتیم بپرس @artim

----------


## artim

> مرسی مفید بود
> اما توی ایران فایده داره؟
> میشه رفت خارج؟


بله تو ایران خوبه خارج هم خوبه کلا رشته ی خیلی خوبیه و دراینده بهترم میشه

----------


## amir.h

> بله تو ایران خوبه خارج هم خوبه کلا رشته ی خیلی خوبیه و دراینده بهترم میشه


بین این و رادیولوژی و پروتز دندان و فیزیو تراپی کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## artim

> بین این و رادیولوژی و پروتز دندان و فیزیو تراپی کدوم بهتره؟


هر سه خوبن بستگی به علاقه داره
فیزو و پروتز دندان رتبه های بهتری میخوان

----------


## amir.h

> هر سه خوبن بستگی به علاقه داره
> فیزو و پروتز دندان رتبه های بهتری میخوان


به نظر شما به جز اینا چه رشته های خوب و ناشناخته ای توی تجربی هست؟

----------


## artim

> به نظر شما به جز اینا چه رشته های خوب و ناشناخته ای توی تجربی هست؟


بینایی 
شنوایی
گفتار
رفتار
هم خوبن

----------


## amir.h

> بینایی 
> شنوایی
> گفتار
> رفتار
> هم خوبن


اما فکر نمیکنم اینا بازار خوبی داشته باشن

----------


## Black

> اما فکر نمیکنم اینا بازار خوبی داشته باشن


اتفاقا بازارکار خوبی هم دارن
بینایی سنجی که اثبات شده ست
ولی شنوایی سنجی رو از خود متخصصش پرسیدم گفت
الان خوبه چن سال دیگه نه(داره اشباع میشه و . . .)
گفتارم اگه شغلشو خوشت نیاد اصلا نمیتونی بری

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام...
> دوستان کلا اطلاعاتتونو بریزید وسط!
> کارشناسی شو داره فقط انگار؟ چطور رشته ایه؟
> من کنکوری نیستم فقط میخوام بدونم


ان شا الله این درصدای آزمون24مهر قلم چی من خواهند بود(یا خدا به امید تو!) 
داداش میدونستی قلمچی همیشه ازمون آخری که بشه شروع اولین ازمون سال تحصیلی رو سخت میگیره :Yahoo (76): 
درمان بیمار به صورت هسته ای انجام میشه.اورانیوم و ... از عکس برداری تا اشعه درمانی

----------


## amir.h

> ان شا الله این درصدای آزمون24مهر قلم چی من خواهند بود(یا خدا به امید تو!) 
> داداش میدونستی قلمچی همیشه ازمون آخری که بشه شروع اولین ازمون سال تحصیلی رو سخت میگیره
> درمان بیمار به صورت هسته ای انجام میشه.اورانیوم و ... از عکس برداری تا اشعه درمانی


آره داداش میدونم به خاطر همین به شدت دارم واسش مطالعه میکنم ضمنا من سوم هستم!
اینا رو که از اسمشم میشه فهمید! 
اطلاعات تکمیلی چی داری!!؟

----------

